# Future ramifications of stringer failure



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Hull failure.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Yep it’s possible to bust a hole through the bottom. But usually on these Pathfinders it’s the cockpit that separates. As in the hull and stringers are still good. But the piss poor quality of MGB is the issue. They have huge clearances and use gobs of bonding putty to make the connections. This is where the failure is in most. But unfortunately requires cutting the floor out. And either building up the stringers. Or replacing them entirely. Then bonding/glassing it all back together Then there is the cost of refinishing the cockpit and nonskid.
The cap protruding is a sign of the cockpit separating. Because it’s a two piece boat. Go look at your boat. You will notice that the cockpit and decks are the same piece. They screw and glue the gunnels on. So when it breaks loose. Your whole topside is loose. And flexing which lead to the cap protruding


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Side note: 
You can make your cuts in the nonskid area. This can potentially be a DIY with a little help from here.


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

I posted a rebuild thread of this issue a few years ago on a 15t, would be the same general process. As far as future consequences of not doing anything about the problem, worst case scenario (that I could imagine) would be hitting chop at speed and the bottom of your hull fractures and you sink, lol. More likely to develop hairline fractures all the way thru the hull from trailering and general use (which I have seen on a dolphin skiff w busted stringers). It’s one of those situations where yes you could probably use it gently for quite some time with no serious problems, but it’s gonna be on your mind now when you’re using the boat. Which to me is no fun. Also I agree w the previous post.. MBG left like over an inch gap between the stringers and the underside of the cockpit floor, and bonded/filled in the space w adhesive putty, presumably cheap polyester based product. Not an engineering master stroke on their part.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I had the same knocking sound on my 1998 17T, the stringers were all cracked in half under the cockpit deck about where you step up to the forward deck. I have done a lot of fiberglass work, but I found a fiberglass guy that cut the forward half of the cockpit deck out and re-glassed the stringers. He also added glass to the front bulkhead all the way down to the stringers. It was rock solid after the repair and he did such a good job you could not even see where he cut the deck out. I had him also add a custom pickup in the tunnel for the live well pump, total cost was $1800.


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

Glasser Boatworks recently posted on Instagram about rebuilding the stingers on a 17T. Some before and after pictures from them may give you a good idea of what may be happening.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The hull can crack parallel with the stringers and water will then enter the hull......now you will have to glass the hull and the stringer....sooner the better


----------



## Pirates_Pride (Mar 26, 2010)

I had same problem but easy fix by a quality custom boatbuilder


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

While I haven't determined if I have stringer issues, I fixed that popped-up fill cap. I removed the machine screws and nuts holding it in place (barely) and added washers. While working on it, I did something that made the cap go down. Turns out there's enough flex in the deck there that might have caused the issue.


----------



## Skipjack Boo (Aug 13, 2021)

Pirates_Pride said:


> I had same problem but easy fix by a quality custom boatbuilder
> View attachment 156080
> View attachment 156081
> View attachment 156082


I know this is an old post, hope all is well. I live in central Florida and was looking for a quality custom boatbuilder that would handle a stringer rebuild on a 18 footer. Who did yours?


----------



## Pirates_Pride (Mar 26, 2010)

Donnie Caison owner of www.caisonyachts.com did mine. He is one of the best North Carolina custom sport fish builders around. Worth the trip from Florida


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Ironically I just did a repair shortly after posting. It was bad the day it left the factory. The stringers were never fully bonded to the hull-see pics. Some other shop charged $2800 to half ass one side of the stringers a year or so earlier. So I was going over his shit work. When the customer brought it in. It was literally sagging over the end of the bunks. So be careful if you try this yourself not the make it permanent. I had to jack the front up in the air to get it off the bunks. To make sure the bottom was nice and true. I also put a entire layer of 1708 in prior to the stringers. The rears never break loose because the tunnel adds a ton of structural stiffness. You can most likely skip cutting the entire floor all out IMHOP. The old stringers are also heavy as hell. Due to the 3 plus inches of bonding putty. One foot of the original stringer literally weighs more than my entire laminated stringer. Also added a full stringer in the middle. Instead of one that didn’t bond with floor.
Here are some pics


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Skipjack Boo said:


> I know this is an old post, hope all is well. I live in central Florida and was looking for a quality custom boatbuilder that would handle a stringer rebuild on a 18 footer. Who did yours?


I know someone 😂


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

cool boats though. I wouldn't buy one cause of the problems but if I already had one it would be worth fixing, IMHO.


----------

